# New simplified visa system for students now in place in Australia



## Sujeet (Aug 21, 2016)

I want to apply for student visa in Australia, I filled up the form too. However, under 500 visa (student visa) application form I want to include my spouse as dependent and when I do so it asks me to submit her document to prove GTE criteria. 

What document would suffice spouse GTE criteria ?

Thank you in advance for help.


----------

